# Documentary about the Canadian Military's involvement in Afghanistan



## Cee (13 Feb 2007)

I'm not sure if I posted in the right section, if it is indeed in the wrong area please move it staff. Thank you.

I just found a video trailer of a documentary that is soon to be released. According to the author:  



> loteq101   (1 day ago)
> Thanks for your comments. We are currently looking for a broadcaster in Canada and Abroad for this documentary. The more feedback I get on it the better the chance is we can get it on the air for people to see. Again, Thanks



the website: http://www.3world.ca

trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcJ-2JozF4o

Synopsis:



> The Ghosts of War: Canada wages peace in Afghanistan
> 
> A 3World Media Documentary Film
> 
> ...


----------



## HollywoodHitman (13 Feb 2007)

I am waiting patiently, and I can say this will be making it to my dvd library.


----------



## SoF (13 Feb 2007)

Some of the footage from the trailer has been  on you tube for a while but nevertheless very interesting documentary and I will be looking forward to it's release.


----------



## 043 (13 Feb 2007)

WOW, I just watched the trailer! Very good...........it should be a good one!!!!


----------



## HollywoodHitman (13 Feb 2007)

I just emailed 3World to find out release info. I will post if they reply to me.

HH


----------



## MPIKE (13 Feb 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/56322.0.html

Same thread here.. apparently waiting for broadcaster to pick it up..


----------



## HollywoodHitman (13 Feb 2007)

I asked them whether it would be released on DVD, when and how it will be distributed.


----------



## Missin_1 (13 Feb 2007)

The G-Wagon is the one in which my son was killed.  
Always remembered


----------



## proudnurse (14 Feb 2007)

I watched the trailer last night, and it would be nice if this Documentary could be aired on Television to help many others understand. Missin_1 , I'm  very sorry to hear of the loss of your son. 

Rebecca


----------

